

Doublespeak - shocks
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doublespeak

======
shocks
Here is a great video of William Lutz talking about doublespeak:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fub8PsNxBqI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fub8PsNxBqI)

Long version here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZpIv7T8oEY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZpIv7T8oEY)

